# High-risk lifetime Gail model ICD-9 code?



## chembree (Oct 25, 2013)

We have had several breast MRIs ordered for a high Gail model score. I have searched the ICD-9 book and cannot find any code that seems appropriate. Does anyone know of a code that represents this? 

Example:

BILATERAL BREAST MRI WITH AND WITHOUT CONTRAST 

INDICATIONS: High-risk lifetime Gail model score of 30.3%.

--------------------------------
The Breast Cancer Risk Assessment Tool (the Gail model) was designed by researchers at the National Cancer Institute and the National Surgical Adjuvant Breast and Bowel Project as a tool for health care providers. The tool calculates a woman's risk of developing breast cancer within the next five years and within her lifetime (up to age 90). It takes into account seven key risk factors for breast cancer. 

•Age 
•Age at first period 
•Age at the time of the birth of her first child (or has not given birth)
•Family history of breast cancer (mother, sister or daughter) 
•Number of past breast biopsies 
•Number of breast biopsies showing atypical hyperplasia 
•Race/ethnicity 

------------------------------
I have considered V76.19 other screening breast examination- but these reports are not referred to as screenings. I have also considered V84.01 Genetic susceptibility to malignant neoplasm of breast but the ICD-9 book says use the as a secondary code. 

Any thoughts?


----------

